# The Challenge of Getting People to Buy Electric Cars



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I think fleet sales of plug ins are the way to go because guess what, the rest of us can't afford the damn things.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

It'll probably take another 5-10 years when advances in batteries really make the sticker shock go away and have a reasonable range to go with it. I'd be willing to bet once that happens they won't be able to make them fast enough. 

I can't afford an EV, but would buy or build one if I had the finances. One day we'll have to quite burning the oil; because it will be to valuable for other things. Cleaning up the air and stopping our foreign oil habit isn't enough for most people to accept the much much higher price and limited range they are currently offering.

The electric car revolution is still "soon", but not yet. We'll get there one of these days if for no other reason than we'll have no other choice.


----------

